# CO2- which to buy?



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

I didn't get any bites on used CO2 systems in the trading post so am looking at ebay to purchase parts. I know what parts I need but I do not know the difference between regulators for aquariums vs those for beverage systems etc so am hoping someone can look at this page and tell me which one has what I need.

http://shop.ebay.com/items/__co2-system_W0QQ_dmdZ1QQ_flnZ1QQ_sopZ12?_rdc=1

I am starting from scratch so will eventually need all parts: CO2 tank, dual valve regulator, solenoid, tubing, and diffuser. Thanks!


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Rift485 said:


> I didn't get any bites on used CO2 systems in the trading post so am looking at ebay to purchase parts. I know what parts I need but I do not know the difference between regulators for aquariums vs those for beverage systems etc so am hoping someone can look at this page and tell me which one has what I need.
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/items/__co2-system_W0QQ_dmdZ1QQ_flnZ1QQ_sopZ12?_rdc=1
> 
> I am starting from scratch so will eventually need all parts: CO2 tank, dual valve regulator, solenoid, tubing, and diffuser. Thanks!


Check out greenleafaquariums.com or bestaquariumregulator.com both are spectacular and are very popular at theplantedtank.net


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Ok, thanks. I was hoping to get something off ebay or somewhere similar so I can pay less than $300 minimum for the setup.

Now if anyone has those USED I would be very interested to hear about it 8)


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

check your pm


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

In theory there is no difference between a beverage regulator and an aquarium specific regulator. There may be a difference in quality though, although I have no direct experiance, I've read reviews that say low quality regulators don't regulate the pressure consistantly which makes it difficult or impossible to get a consistant bubble per minute rate. A cheap regulator is a cheap regulator, it makes no difference if it is marketed for beverage use or aquarium use. I'd read some of the reviews at plantedtank.net or aquaticplantcentral.com before investing that much money. As far as I know the cheapest new regulator is sold at Harbor Freight for about $30. Half the people who have used it do report problems and ended up buying something else, being inexpensive does not make it a value.


----------



## Left C (Jan 18, 2005)

There is much information in *this* thread from TPT. You are welcome to contact me if you have any questions.

Left C


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Ok, I'm in for a quality regulator. I have offers to buy 2 regulators off TPT. Any feedback on these would be great.

Milwaukee Regulator w/solenoid (no bubble counter) used for 1 year $55

Azoo Regulator with solenoid used and 2.5 lb tank $125


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd keep looking. They both leave something to be desired. Especially the azoo.


----------



## Left C (Jan 18, 2005)

The main problem with Milwaukee, JBJ, Azoo, ect "cheaper" regulators is the cheaper needle valve. It doesn't hold its setting (bubble count) very well. Many times you can remove the needle valve and add a better quality needle valve or metering valve and have a good regulator then. Fabco, Swagelok and Ideal are some of the better quality valves.

If you would like to build your own, someone on Michigan Reefers offers a Victor high purity chrome plated dual stage regulator with stainless steel diaphragms and either a chrome plated forged brass body (HPT270B) or a chrome plated stainless steel body (SGT500). Then you can get a Post Body Kit either from Oregon Aqua Design or SuMo and install it. Rex Grigg offers a Post Body Kit as well. His site is below. You can also find good regulators on eBay from time to time and use it to build your own.

SuMo, Rex Grigg and Green Leaf Aquariums offer high quality regulators.

This is one of my regulators. I got the new in box regulator on eBay and I purchased one of the post body kits above to build a very good CO2 regulator for aquarium use.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Very cool, thanks for the reply. Looks like the best options are either the GreenLeaf setup for $213 shipped with ideal neede valve or the setup you have for around $150 but unfortunately it looks like the Oregon after regulator assembly is sold out... Too bad because thats my #1 choice ($). Is there another place to get that Oregon assembly?


----------



## Left C (Jan 18, 2005)

Rex Grigg sells something like the OAD kit, but he has an optional bubble counter that isn't mounted on the needle valve and his Fabco needle valve has barbed fittings to mount it inline. You can contact him. Here is his site: http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/index.htm










Here is a link with really good building info using a Fabco valve:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/8 ... lator.html

This is what the Oregon Aqua Design kit looks like.


----------



## Left C (Jan 18, 2005)

Rift485 said:


> ... or the setup you have for around $150 but ...


I'm sorry, but you are mistaken about the price and what you are comparing it to.

It would cost way more than $150 to replace it if you paid list price. The regulator itself lists for over $750 at Thermadyne and the solenoid, metering valve and bubble counter is ~ $150. I paid a lot less for the regulator from eBay (around $60 plus shipping). It is a new in box item. I added the other parts to it.

This regulator is the real deal. It is not like anything anyone else sells, but you can easily build one like it yourself.

These are the parts:
VTS253D-320 Victor two stage regulator
Burkert solenoid
Ideal 52-1-12 metering valve 
JBJ bubble counter

You can watch eBay and find great deals at times.

This is the regulator before I added the other parts.









If you have time, check out this Victor and Dual Stage Regulator thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equip ... -club.html


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Oh you are right. I meant the $150 would seem to cover the Victor regulator ($80 shipped) and the Oregon after stage regulator kit ($70). Please correct me if I'm wrong there. I assumed that's what you had without realising.

I will do some reading on those sites. I should have known this wouldn't be easy!


----------



## Left C (Jan 18, 2005)

fordtrannyman has a nice dual stage Matheson CO2 regulator for sale at TPT's SnS.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap- ... stage.html


----------



## Left C (Jan 18, 2005)

The regulator is sold.



Left C said:


> fordtrannyman has a nice dual stage Matheson CO2 regulator for sale at TPT's SnS.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap- ... stage.html


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Ok I received a response from Rex about the After Regulator Assembly:



> If you want a bubble counter and needle valve (better than the other needle valve) you need to order the following.
> 
> 1/4-1/8" hex nipple
> Bubble counter package with Fabco valve
> ...


So to double check, if I was to get the Victor Regulator you have plus this hardware from Rex, plus a little home-assembly and the tank itself, I can have a solid co2 system?


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have access to free regulators by victory, what are the pressure ratings of the installed gauges?
I'm new at the whole CO2 thing but giving it some research and thought?
Will soon have alot of ???"s after doing some homework.
What about the valves and counter used in the med field???
Do you run it always or on a timer?


----------



## Greenleafaquariums (May 24, 2009)

Which ever you choose, be sure to get a quality Needle valve and a few check valves.

Regards, GLA


----------

